# RX 5700XT or spend more on RTX 2070 Super?



## puma99dk| (Dec 1, 2019)

First why I am creating this post is that I don't want to let my current GTX 1080 Ti FE Hybrid to just be a shelf item when Nvidia's Next gen card hits the marked and just dump the value of this card down hard on the second hand marked.

I always sold of my old hardware if it wasn't faulty to be able to buy new hardware because I don't have all the money and the world.

This time around is a bit of a different story because a new colleague at work want to buy my GTX 1080 FE Hybrid for about £400 and since I have to work with the guy that price is fine for me.

Earlier I helped him out upgrading his old Intel i5 4gen system to a AMD Ryzen 3gen because the value is just better with a B450 board over upgradeing to a older Intel i7 4gen cpu.

For now he got a GTX 970 4GB so this card would be a pretty good upgrade for him even when he games at 1080p.


Personally I been concidering a RX 5700 XT or a RTX 2070 Super and a big thanks to @W1zzard for all his graphics card reviews they really are handy and awesome so I don't have to go other prices to compare difference sources and test systems.

I am gaming in 1440p with a 165hz G-Sync monitor right now and I been planing on another monitor some times but that means I have to go from this 24inch TN to 27inch Nano-IPS and the size just doesn't fit me that well.

I know that can use this with AMD on current monitor but not the G-Sync feature but that doesn't make me look away from the RX 5700 XT and just focus on the RTX 2070 Super

I looking at reviews of the Sapphire RX 5700 XT and MSI RTX 2070 Super they trade blows and specially in Battlefield V where the RX 5700XT just runs away from the RTX 2070 Super and leaves the GTX 1080 Ti in the dust not like the RTX 2070 Super just being a little faster then the GTX 1080 Ti:










I hope the RX 5700 XT will be the same story for older games that I play sometimes like Mafia 2, Mafia 3, Grand Theft Auto 3, Vice City and IV (I just completed the main story for IV) there is also Project Cars 2, Crash Bandicoot and Spyro plus new games that will come out.

So looking the Sapphire RX 5700 XT Pulse it looks to be better value compared to the MSI RTX 2070 Super Gaming Z Trio depending on the different games but also money wise the Sapphire RX 5700 XT Pulse card is about £130 or a so cheaper than the MSI RTX 2070 Super Gaming Z Trio card and the RX 5700 XT comes with a gaming bundle I seen been sold off for like £23 which just makes the card cost under £400 .

The local prices currently in my country are better than around europe because the shipping price ruins the deals:
Sapphire RX 5700 XT Pulse is priced at £412
MSI RTX 2070 Super Gaming Z Trio is priced at £542

The last but not least is there anything I been to be aware of when it comes to AMD graphics? I know the drivers are a different story then Nvidia's drivers but that's life and I am sorry for my english it's not my native language...


----------



## HD64G (Dec 1, 2019)

B4b wise, RX5700 series is by far the best for gamers atm. Drivers have some problems, not serious though. And In December there will be the annual release of new features for AMD newer GPUs and some might work for all CGNs. As you can see I have the Pulse RX5700 and it is great, even heavily bottlenecked by my FX8350. An upgrade to at least a Ryzen 2600X is considered already.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 1, 2019)

@HD64G if you check my specs I got a AMD Ryzen 9 3900X so I don't need a upgrade and I don't want the extra heavy price of the X570 chipset and the performance of PCI-E 3.0 vs 4.0 ain't major for the RX 5700 XT from what I seen.

So unless there is something special connecting the RX 5700 XT into a PCI-E 4.0 port it's not worth it with a X570 chipset board.


----------



## ASOT (Dec 1, 2019)

Since u are in gsync area go with RTX


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 1, 2019)

ASOT said:


> Since u are in gsync area go with RTX



No thank you sir because if I need something there it needs to be the RTX 2080 Super to comfortably beat the RX 5700 XT and the RTX 2070 Super and that's even more money and I don't want to give Nvidia that money so they can laugh all the way to the bank with them.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 1, 2019)

puma99dk| said:


> so I don't need a upgrade


i think he was referring to himself in that case.

on topic, RTX if you want Gsync and RX 5700XT if you dont want to spend the extra $$$.  I too have a 5700 Pulse and its a great card @ 1440P.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 1, 2019)

puma99dk| said:


> No thank you sir because if I need something there it needs to be the RTX 2080 Super to comfortably beat the RX 5700 XT and the RTX 2070 Super and that's even more money and I don't want to give Nvidia that money so they can laugh all the way to the bank with them.


You are aware your thread title is asking about these two cards, right???


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 1, 2019)

Since you already have a G-Sync monitor, I'd say stay with nvidia.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 1, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> You are aware your thread title is asking about these two cards, right???



I know because price and performance wise RX 5700 XT makes for a better choice there than the RTX 2070 Super.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 1, 2019)

IMO, neither is a meaningful upgrade. More of a sidegrade with bonus points. I'd just sit on the 1080ti especially since its nicely cooled. Quality wise you will be taking a step back, for a very minor step forward in performance.

Realistically the high end performance cap is either at 1080ti levels (plus or minus OC) or you're right up there with the 2080ti's, also in price.

Wait.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 1, 2019)

Kinda depends on what games you play.




The RTX 2070 beats the 5700XT in more games but it really all depends on how much the extra performance is worth it to you... I think 2070 supers tend to overclock better than 5700 XT as well.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 1, 2019)

puma99dk| said:


> I know because price and performance wise RX 5700 XT makes for a better choice there than the RTX 2070 Super.


Right... but it was a option in the OP. If you knew this already, why make it a choice/option for others just to bunk that answer??? Lol..this should be a which 5700xt should I buy!!

Anyway, clearly the 5700xt would be a good choice if the primary game is bf v... but not many others. Enjoy!


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 1, 2019)

A more worthy upgrade would be a RTX2080 Super (or Ti) since you already have a 1080Ti.


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 1, 2019)

Drivers make it or break it in AMD's case. While I personally had no problem with the RX 470 I had for a short while, there are many different issues that frustrate people very much. So much so that people often just retyrn them.
There's game specific issues that also affect Nvidia sometimes. There's Freesync flickering issue that sometimes also affect Nvidia with Freesync. Then black screen issue when RX 5700 cards first came out. And worst of all, GPU or VRAM clock stuck at 300-400 MHz, basically the card bottlenecking itself.

Update MB bios, re-install Windows when changing GPU. Try updating to a newer build of Windows 10 too.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 1, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> A more worthy upgrade would be a RTX2080 Super (or Ti) since you already have a 1080Ti.



For a good RTX 2080 Super the price is about £742 for the X Trio version from MSI and I am not getting a Strix card by Asus because the cooling is just too loud on their models to my ears tried them in the past.

The RTX 2080 Super is £200 more then the RTX 2070 Super X Trio and £330 more then the RX 5700 XT Pulse.

Roughtly in performance summary depending on the game title of cause:

RTX 2080 Super is roughtly 20-26% faster then the RTX 2070 Super for £200.
RT 5700 XT is about 10-12% slower then the RTX 2070 Super but is also about £130 cheaper and if the gamle bundle can sell for £23 this makes it about £150 cheaper which is really good value.

@Khonjel black screen issues isn't something I heard or read a lot about with the RX 5700 XT, but I have heard it with Asus monitor's and Nvidia graphics cards had a GTX 980 Ti Poseidon by Asus that had black screen issues using DP and returned it and purchased something else.


I feel like I have boxed myself into a corner because this time around price matters a lot to me but I only been using Nvidia cards since the Radeon HD 5770 card I owned which is a while back.


----------



## ASOT (Dec 1, 2019)

Why change from 1080ti to 5700xt since u have gsync ? what's wrong,dont make mistakes


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 1, 2019)

ASOT said:


> Why change from 1080ti to 5700xt since u have gsync ? what's wrong,dont make mistakes



I want to try something new and I don't want this card to be a sheif item next year when AMD and Nvidia lunch something better. (Properly just Nvidia lunch their RTX 30 series or name it NFU and give it a higher price and performance to just leaves the value of GTX 10 series in on the second hand marked to be shit.)


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 1, 2019)

ASOT said:


> Why change from 1080ti to 5700xt since u have gsync ? what's wrong,dont make mistakes



I didn't realize the OP had a 1080 ti both these cards are a waste of money.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 1, 2019)

people recommending a 5700xt over a liquid cooled 1080ti cause it's ..... best for gamers  

I did something similar,but way earlier,when 2070 super launched.sold air cooled 1080ti trio,got air cooled 2070 super trio and two games.cost me zilch.the card is just as fast stock but I'm actually able to overclock it higher than 1080ti and keep it cooler and quieter at the same time.

If we're talking a liquid cooled 1080ti that's another case.I'd do it only if you're able to buy a new 2080 imo.that said,you should absolutely be able to and it'd be a pretty good deal.you'll gain some performance for sure though a CLC 1080ti will be quieter and cooler.IMO this all comes down to whether or not you want a turing instead of a pascal.In some new games turings really outperform pascal by a pretty big margin so such a switch is looking very promising for the future,if you play new games it already is.















as for the 5700xt,there's as many or even more games where it loses to 2060 super as there  are those where it trades blows with 2070 super.

















IMO go for 2080 if you can.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 1, 2019)

puma99dk| said:


> I want to try something new and I don't want this card to be a sheif item next year when AMD and Nvidia lunch something better. (Properly just Nvidia lunch their RTX 30 series or name it NFU and give it a higher price and performance to just leaves the value of GTX 10 series in on the second hand marked to be shit.)



A 1080ti is not a shelf item next year. If the whole stack moves up by 20-25% (I doubt 30 is in the cards given the slow crawl its gone into now) it still is a very relevant card, kinda in the same place the GTX 1080 I have is in today. My approach is the exact same as yours with GPUs. Don't let them turn into bottom-midrange/entry level cards before selling them. But again, next year, the card's still comfortably a midranger, worth easily 250 bucks. Heck they still do 350-400 today. Age wise, the 1080ti is also very easily sold a year from now - its out of warranty anyway, today or a year later.

I've made the decision to sit on the 1080 now because I have a similar problem that any move upwards is going to be equally costly and I'm not looking for higher performance atm. Pascal has been one of the best value-retaining generations in the past decade. And still is.

Bottom line, if you're doing this to be cost effective, the timing is wrong. If your upgrade itch weighs more heavily, by all means


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 1, 2019)

selling 1080ti liquid and paying extra for 2070 super is a bad deal.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 1, 2019)

You have a nice system, just dig a little deeper and go 2080 super


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 1, 2019)

The fact is 1080 Ti has value this year. Next year selling price will ofc decrease. So people pls read the OP and quit suggesting to stick with it. If he decides to sell RX 5700 XT next year, it'll fetch better resale price (than 1080 Ti), so on and so forth.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 1, 2019)

@cucker tarlson the RTX 2080 is about the same bad value here as RTX 2080 Super and used once doesn't get on sale for a good price.

I am not the biggest OC myself and I usually just slide the power limit up for a more steady boost then using hours of testing if my GPU is stable.


Last time I tried oc my GTX 1080 Ti FE Hybrid I cranked up the power limit and did +130MHz on the GPU and mem of I don't really remember because I don't have the profile anymore.


----------



## HD64G (Dec 1, 2019)

I would wait for the bigger Navi coming early 2020 probably.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 1, 2019)

HD64G said:


> I would wait for the bigger Navi coming early 2020 probably.



There has been talk about Navi 12 which should be the RX 5800 series cards but no confirmation yet sadly because it would be awesome if they did a surprise release and manage to get the Navi 12 AIB cards in store before christmas to MSRP and not over price.

But early 2020 that's properly spring it usually is and I am not waiting that long.


----------



## Totally (Dec 1, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> You are aware your thread title is asking about these two cards, right???



He was explaining why "RTX because g-sync" isn't a valid reason. 

@Op, already pointed out
- 2070s more expensive for not much more performance
- no reasons in favor of the 2070s


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 1, 2019)

Get 5700XT and report back your user experience. I am curious whether the driver has matured enough.


----------



## Totally (Dec 1, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> Get 5700XT and report back your user experience. I am curious whether the driver has matured enough.



They're fine but take that with a grain since I've only been playing Apex and TW:WII. I have outer worlds but waiting on mobo RMA.


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 1, 2019)

Summarizing from OP’s key word and his previous GPU, he is already looking to get 5700XT. He just want some confirmation from other people.

TBH this is the most pointless GPU sidegrade. But whatever his money his choice.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 1, 2019)

@xkm1948 depending on the game and future title it's not actually a sidegrade it's actually a upgrade as weird as that sounds even for some of the current games like BF V, Wolfenstein Youngblood.

But again if EA decides to do something to screw over all the AMD cards it will be bad for BF V players.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 1, 2019)

If you want RTRT there's only one choice, RTX.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 1, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> If you want RTRT there's only one choice, RTX.



If you are talking about Ray-tracing my good man.

Then as good as it looks the harder performance impact it has and I haven't used it so will I miss it? No properly not because looking at videos of it the refletion is good and life like but nothing that will make my day.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 1, 2019)

I just mentioned that because you mentioned:


puma99dk| said:


> BF V, Wolfenstein Youngblood.


----------



## notb (Dec 1, 2019)

@puma99dk| you said multiple times that 2080 is too expensive, but that's really the cheapest option that would give you a visible boost in performance.
Instead, you're going to replace your 1080Ti with a slightly slower 5700XT, in which case you spend money getting absolutely nothing.

What's the point of this thread?
It seems you just really want to go full AMD, but deep down you know this is pointless, so you need a bit of patting on the back from AMD fans.
And you'll surely get that here.

I just don't understand why you can't be open with that desire... instead of writing such long and incoherent posts...


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 1, 2019)

notb said:


> @puma99dk| you said multiple times that 2080 is too expensive, but that's really the cheapest option that would give you a visible boost in performance.
> Instead, you're going to replace your 1080Ti with a slightly slower 5700XT, in which case you spend money getting absolutely nothing.
> 
> What's the point of this thread?
> ...



It is perfectly fine if a man just wanna scratch that purchasing itch.

Get that 5700XT OP. Enough discussion more action. You wanted confirmation here and you got it. Now go out there and just buy the damn GPU already


Ooooh and OP if you REALLY need extra peer confirmation go post on reddit/AMD. They have the best crazed AMD fans out there to give you positive reinforcements on purchasing 5700XT


----------



## notb (Dec 1, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> It is perfectly fine if a man just wanna scratch that purchasing itch.
> 
> Get that 5700XT OP. Enough discussion more action. You wanted confirmation here and you got it. Now go out there and just buy the damn GPU already


Exactly. He wants 5700XT, he should buy it. We're talking about gaming, not lifetime fund investments. It's a waste of money anyway. 

Just make sure he's not a STEM student that hopes to do some scientific computing...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 1, 2019)

puma99dk| said:


> @cucker tarlson the RTX 2080 is about the same bad value here as RTX 2080 Super and used once doesn't get on sale for a good price.


that's weird.
when 2070S and 2080S launched you could get a regular 2080 here somewhere between the price of the two.

imo getting a 5700xt over 1080ti hybrid is just stupid.
2070 super is the absolute minimum you should ge aiming for it to make any sense,and that's only if you play whatever new aaa games come out cause they run better on turing.
imo 2080 or bust.


----------



## Totally (Dec 2, 2019)

puma99dk| said:


> @cucker tarlson the RTX 2080 is about the same bad value here as RTX 2080 Super and used once doesn't get on sale for a good price.
> 
> I am not the biggest OC myself and I usually just slide the power limit up for a more steady boost then using hours of testing if my GPU is stable.
> 
> ...



Have you considered a used 2070s/2080?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 2, 2019)

Heck get a 5700 and flash to 5700xt spec


----------



## The Egg (Dec 2, 2019)

*TPU's relative performance chart* has the 1080 Ti and the 2070 Super roughly drawing even.  Add your 9% overclock, and it looks like you're losing performance even with another £142 spent.  No way.    

Keep your card and tell your friend to buy the 5700 XT.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 2, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> The fact is 1080 Ti has value this year. Next year selling price will ofc decrease. So people pls read the OP and quit suggesting to stick with it. If he decides to sell RX 5700 XT next year, it'll fetch better resale price (than 1080 Ti), so on and so forth.



Actually no because the net performance is almost identical, and that gap will not get bigger but smaller in a relative way as faster cards are released. A year from now, the only meaningful thing that sets 5700XT and 1080ti apart, is *age*. But Nvidia still does resell at MUCH higher value than AMD cards. Check it out yourself - even those that are older.

I'm not going to happily advise OP to make a bad move, I'll say its a bad move instead. If he is looking for people to nod in agreement the forum isn't the place, and advice isn't the term 



puma99dk| said:


> @xkm1948 depending on the game and future title it's not actually a sidegrade it's actually a upgrade as weird as that sounds even for some of the current games like BF V, Wolfenstein Youngblood.
> 
> But again if EA decides to do something to screw over all the AMD cards it will be bad for BF V players.



No, its a sidegrade. The 2070S is still faster in a larger amount of titles, but thats also a sidegrade nonetheless. Per game performance does not increase resell price if someone doesn't play that game. People tend to buy GPUs on overall performance. As should you... Navi is the worst possible value choice for a resale - as are most AMD cards since 280x came out.

But yes, its your money, and your choice. The info is there, and no, you won't be hearing its a sensible move... because its not.


----------



## John Naylor (Dec 2, 2019)

Due to the limited OC ability associated with the 5700 and 5700 XT, the plain ole 2070 is slightly  faster, cooler and quieter... at least according to TPU testing

The fastest 5700 XT tested by TPU is the Sapphire.


			https://tpucdn.com/review/sapphire-radeon-rx-5700-xt-nitro-special-edition/images/relative-performance_2560-1440.png
		









						Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT Nitro+ Special Edition Review
					

Sapphire's RX 5700 XT Nitro+ Special Edition is the fastest air-cooled Radeon RX 5700 XT on the market. It has what no other card has: overclocked memory. Noise levels and thermals of the adjustable RGB fans are impressive. Does it beat the PowerColor Red Devil?




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Sapphire Nitro Special Edition 5700 XT = 100% @ 1440p
Sapphire Nitro Special Edition OC = 121.4 / 118.0
Reference 2070 = 92%

MSI 2070 (Not Super) Gaming Z


			https://tpucdn.com/review/msi-geforce-rtx-2070-gaming-z/images/relative-performance_2560-1440.png
		









						MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Gaming Z 8 GB Review
					

The MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Gaming Z comes at NVIDIA Founders Edition pricing of $600, yet beats that card in every regard. The cooler is whisper-quiet during even heavy gaming sessions, and when not loaded, the fans turn off completely because of the idle-fan-stop feature.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




MSI 2070 (Not Super) Gaming Z = 100% @ 1440p
MSI 2070 (Not Super) Gaming Z OC = 144.5 / 133.5
Reference 2070 = 96%

So ...

Sapphire Nitro Special Edition 5700 XT = 100% / 92% x 121.4 / 118.0 = 111.82%
MSI 2070 (Not Super) Gaming Z = 100% / 96% x  144.5 / 133.5 =* 112.75 %*

Sapphire Nitro Special Edition 5700 XT = 296 watts (peak gaming
MSI 2070 (Not Super) Gaming Z = *233 watts*

Sapphire Nitro Special Edition 5700 XT = 74 C Load + OC
MSI 2070 (Not Super) Gaming Z =* 70 C*

Sapphire Nitro Special Edition 5700 XT= 33 dbA
MSI 2070 (Not Super) Gaming Z =* 30 dbA*

Sapphire Nitro Special Edition 5700 XT= $480
MSI 2070 (Not Super) Gaming Z = *$455*

Of course the Special Edition carries a price tag boost which many will say is unfair ... but the SE also brings a nice performance boost too.

As others have said ...this is a why bother question .... the 1080 Ti's performance is very close to both of them... If it wasn't a reference card i would bother if you could unload the old card for the same price as the new.  On the other hand the 2070 Super can be had for as low as $500 with rebates and newegg specials ... I dont kno ya location as cryptic message in your profile, but assume from the language note, not in US.


----------



## potato580+ (Dec 3, 2019)

save your cash and go for "upgrade" radeon 7/2080ti, as for me theres no point to replace any card just for extra 10fps, you alr got decent 60fps card for curent gaming, your 1080ti is still usefull, unless you were kind of people whom get bored easier, try pay for diffrent card model 
but in terms of temporary use, an 5700 xt sure is better choice than 2070s, price matter


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 3, 2019)

this is hilarious.
he's worried his card will lose value next year,so TPU business casuals advise to sell it for a slower card and pay extra this year already.nice scheme.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 3, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> save your cash and go for "upgrade" radeon 7/2080ti, as for me theres no point to replace any card just for extra 10fps, you alr got decent 60fps card for curent gaming, your 1080ti is still usefull, unless you were kind of people whom get bored easier, try pay for diffrent card model
> but in terms of temporary use, an 5700 xt sure is better choice than 2070s, price matter



The Radeon 7 is in the same boat as a 5700XT its also typically more expensive than the 2070 super that is definitely better

The only thing it competes with a 2080 ti in is power consumption which I think it actually wins at if using the most power was a good thing anyway.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 3, 2019)

@John Naylor you can't compare $ prices across the sea in europe it doesn't work like that sadly.

But if everything goes well I am cooking up sometimes can't say more then that for now.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 3, 2019)

if you can get a new 2070 super for your 1080ti and not pay then do it.
If not,absolutely don't pay extra to get a 5700xt or 2070 super.
Yes your card will lose some value,but on the other hand there are 7nm cards coming next summer and what $500 buys you now will be available at $350,probably with improved RTX performance too.
I only did a 1080ti to 2070 super switch cause it cost me next to nothing,and I was coming from an air cooled 1080ti so noise was a consideration too unlike your 1080ti liquid.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 3, 2019)

puma99dk| said:


> But if everything goes well I am cooking up sometimes can't say more then that for now.


We wait with bated breath.


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 3, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> this is hilarious.
> he's worried his card will lose value next year,so TPU business casuals advise to sell it for a slower card and pay extra this year already.nice scheme.



Dude just want a taste of that delicious “All AMD” rig, why you so harsh?
Let OP have what his heart desires, either a 5700XT sidegrade or a Radeon 7 sidegrade.

Just BUY IT already OP, JFC this amount of drama just for one fking GPU.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 3, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> Just BUY IT already OP, JFC this amount of drama just for one fking GPU.



I hear they have a vacancy at the Nike marketing team 

Huang applied with "It just works!" but didn't get the position.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 3, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> Dude just want a taste of that delicious “All AMD” rig, why you so harsh?
> Let OP have what his heart desires, either a 5700XT sidegrade or a Radeon 7 sidegrade.
> 
> Just BUY IT already OP, JFC this amount of drama just for one fking GPU.




I was pretty bummed the 5700XT wasn't better so that I could do an all AMD build for my wife in fact I was so disappointing I ended up just buying myself a 2080 ti instead.


----------



## kings (Dec 3, 2019)

None of these cards are worth it, for those with a 1080Ti.

It's spending money just for spending, in my opinion!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 3, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> Dude just want a taste of that delicious “All AMD” rig, why you so harsh?
> Let OP have what his heart desires, either a 5700XT sidegrade or a Radeon 7 sidegrade.
> 
> Just BUY IT already OP, JFC this amount of drama just for one fking GPU.


all the charm of "all this/all that" rigs passes quickly.spend money on whatever is best for you.

imo he got a 3900x and wants an amd card.if so then go for it.5700xt is one of their best gpus ever.but the problem is 1080ti is one of nvidia's best,and he's a got a liquid version.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 3, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> all the charm of "all this/all that" rigs passes quickly.spend money on whatever is best for you.
> 
> imo he got a 3900x and wants an amd card.if so then go for it.5700xt is one of their best gpus ever.but the problem is 1080ti is one of nvidia's best,and he's a got a liquid version.



I made it hybrid cooled with EVGA's kit it was born as a Founders Edition blowerstyle


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 3, 2019)

puma99dk| said:


> I made it hybrid cooled with EVGA's kit it was born as a Founders Edition blowerstyle


don't matter.


----------



## Komshija (Dec 3, 2019)

RX 5700XT without a single doubt. It's significantly cheaper and offers more or less comparable performance to RTX 2070 Super. There are some small differences - sometimes RX 5700XT will be slightly faster and sometimes RTX 2070 Super will be slightly faster, but nothing noticeable in real life.


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 3, 2019)

Komshija said:


> RX 5700XT without a single doubt. It's significantly cheaper and offers more or less comparable performance to RTX 2070 Super. There are some small differences - sometimes RX 5700XT will be slightly faster and sometimes RTX 2070 Super will be slightly faster, but nothing noticeable in real life.




Hey look we are back to this same logic again:

So 5700XT is "more or less" versus 2070S
Then 2070S is "more or less" versus 2080
Then 2080 is "more or less" versus 2080S

So 5700XT is "more or less" versus 2080S.

We have come full cycle to the 1st page of this post.

We should all encourage OP to just buy the damn 5700XT and be done with it. OK I am outta this thread~


----------



## Komshija (Dec 5, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> Hey look we are back to this same logic again:
> 
> So 5700XT is "more or less" versus 2070S
> Then 2070S is "more or less" versus 2080
> ...


Maybe buying the one of the most expensive versions of RTX 2080 Ti (EVGA's) will do the trick? I doubt that getting one for free is an option for OP.
The performance difference between RX 5700XT and RTX 2070 Super is practically negligible, but price differences between these two are substantial. Even with RTX 2080 Ti, OP will get approximately 30% better performance in games, but at what cost? 
It's reasonable to pay 10-15% more for 10% increase in performance, 30-40% more for 30% performance increase, but it's plain stupid to pay 50% more for 10% better performance - regardless for which piece of hardware.


----------



## potato580+ (Dec 5, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> Hey look we are back to this same logic again:
> 
> So 5700XT is "more or less" versus 2070S
> Then 2070S is "more or less" versus 2080
> ...


make senses, op i strongly recomend this, fuq the aorus ads, just focus on the card


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 5, 2019)

Komshija said:


> Maybe buying the one of the most expensive versions of RTX 2080 Ti (EVGA's) will do the trick? I doubt that getting one for free is an option for OP.
> The performance difference between RX 5700XT and RTX 2070 Super is practically negligible, but price differences between these two are substantial. Even with RTX 2080 Ti, OP will get approximately 30% better performance in games, but at what cost?
> It's reasonable to pay 10-15% more for 10% increase in performance, 30-40% more for 30% performance increase, but it's plain stupid to pay 50% more for 10% better performance - regardless for which piece of hardware.


2070 super is 15-20% more for 10-15% more performance.


----------



## blued (Dec 5, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> Hey look we are back to this same logic again:
> 
> So 5700XT is "more or less" versus 2070S
> Then 2070S is "more or less" versus 2080
> ...


Yeah....  "more or less"...  . Why not go for a regular 5700 since its "more or less" a 5700xt. Or a vega 64 since its more or less a 5700.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 5, 2019)

Having lived with an RX 5700 XT on 1440p for 3 months, I have to say it has plenty of muscle. I've played nearly every AAA title from August forwards, and I never faced performance deficit maxing out settings. There were some driver stability issues, which got solved in September IIRC. I'm now on an RTX 2080 Super, and barring "Control," I haven't seen a game that wowed me with RTX eye-candy. So I'll have to recommend you pick up one of the nicer RX 5700 XT cards such as MSI Gaming X or PowerColor Red Devil and spend the savings (vs 2070S) on a couple new games.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 5, 2019)

blued said:


> Yeah....  "more or less"...  . Why not go for a regular 5700 since its "more or less" a 5700xt. Or a vega 64 since its more or less a 5700.



Well, realistically you could and you wouldn't game single second less for it. That is what the current upper midrange > high end looks like now. And the same has happened before to the midrange. There is no real movement in the product stacks since Pascal was fully released. We're still more or less stuck at 1080ti levels, with one halo card above it. 2080 might as well not exist, its pretty pointless, and the rest is filler.

When you're talking about single digit % differences, you know you really shouldn't bother and wait it out, or go for the value option - not the performance one. Regardless of what you choose, both cards will be overtaken in the same time.


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 6, 2019)

Stick with the 5700 if it's better for your budget, unless you really want to try out nvidia's RTX. Though keep in mind there will be an fps drop. 

As for gsync, it should be available on amd cards as well soon, 
G-Sync on AMD
So buy whatever monitor you want and hope they release a firmware update, or wait until one comes out that's certified ready to go


----------



## sn2x (Dec 6, 2019)

I'd go for the 2070 Super and overclock it to ~2080 level.

Control was pretty amazing with RTX.

Going from 1080 Ti to 5700XT is a downgrade.  1080 Ti to 2070 Super you get similar performance in traditional games but a massive boost to Ray Tracing performance.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 6, 2019)

Jetster said:


> You have a nice system, just dig a little deeper and go 2080 super


I have to agree with this as the 2080s is now at $700 at most etailers. This of course is presuming you want RTRT FX in games supporting it. If that's not important to you, it might be wise to wait for the Radeon RX5800's to release, which are impending.


----------



## potato580+ (Dec 6, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I have to agree with this as the 2080s is now at $700 at most etailers. This of course is presuming you want RTRT FX in games supporting it. If that's not important to you, it might be wise to wait for the Radeon RX5800's to release, which are impending.


i have full expectation on next gen 580 wohoo, will wait patiently ofcourse


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 6, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> i have full expectation on next gen 580 wohoo, will wait patiently ofcourse


next gen 580 is 5600xt not 5800xt. it'll come in January with 6 gigs of memory
5800xt is gonna be a +$500 gpu if it ever arrives


----------



## potato580+ (Dec 6, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> next gen 580 is 5600xt and 5800xt and it'll come with 6 gigs of memory
> 5800 is gonna be a +$500 gpu if it ever arrives


nah i just count it as the next 580(becouse this is my favorite cards so far), take my word back, leave the generation term, and it should be 580 brother rx5800 hehe


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 6, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> nah i just count it as the next 580(becouse this is my favorite cards so far), take my word back, leave the generation term, and it should be 580 brother rx5800 hehe



You'll have to change your name to Potato5800++


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 6, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> nah i just count it as the next 580(this is my favorite cards so far), take my word back, leave the generation term, and it should be 580 brother rx5800 hehe


5800xt will target 2080 OG just like 5700xt targets 2070 OG.
but honestly I doubt this card will actually be released.there's no point in doing so to compete with a nvidia card that'll already be like 1.5 years old.
what is the point of amd releasing 5800xt in jan-feb-march on 1st gen rdna if nvidia's gonna have 7nm ampere soon to follow,and they'll crush it with performance and feature set.
imo amd should focus on rdna 2 rx6700 card in June/July.

what would you rather have ? a $500 5800 that'll be obsolete almost on launch or wait till rdna 2 and buy a card as fast,with dxr support and lower price ?


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 6, 2019)

RDNA2 design will be revealed at CES. I suspect there will be no stronger GPU than 5700XT on Gen1 Navi.


----------



## John Naylor (Dec 6, 2019)

puma99dk| said:


> @John Naylor you can't compare $ prices across the sea in europe it doesn't work like that sadly.



First thing I check when I prepare a response is the OPs location as listed in their profile and uses pcpartpicker pricing for whatever country is listed .  Sadly, all I had to go by was  "Whatever my internet protocol shows I guess " 



puma99dk| said:


> I made it hybrid cooled with EVGA's kit it was born as a Founders Edition blowerstyle



Problem with many of the modified and OEM hybrids, is the limiting performance factor is the PCB.  Its been 3 generations since Ive seen an AIB card limited my temps  /... with a  few exceptions:

EVGA 970 SC  .... 1/3 of the Heat sink "missed' the GPU
EVGA 1060 / 1070 / 1080 SC & FTW .... early versions were missing thermal pads which led to some "pyrotechnics".


----------



## Komshija (Dec 9, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> 2070 super is 15-20% more for 10-15% more performance.


I just made a statement about pricing in general, not necessarily meaning that RTX 2070 Super is 50% more expensive. In my country and neighboring countries average RX 5700XT is about 25-30% cheaper than average RTX 2070 Super. RX 5700XT is currently the best (new) buy on the market - it will be outstanding for 1080p gaming and excellent for 1440p gaming. 
Long gone are the days when you could get brand new top-notch GPU (like RTX 2080 Ti or RTX 2080 Super are today) for 600€.


----------



## power torence (Dec 17, 2019)

A steady rtx driver rather than AMD.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 17, 2019)

power torence said:


> A steady rtx driver rather than AMD.


19.12.2 and .3 are good. Your comment is crap.

I wouldnt waste more on a super. Grab a 5700 and unlock to XT


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 17, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> 19.12.2 and .3 are good. Your comment is crap.
> 
> I wouldnt waste more on a super. Grab a 5700 and unlock to XT











						Are you having issues with Radeon Adrenalin 2020?
					

AMD's new Radeon Adrenalin 2020 drivers have just been released and a surprisingly large number of people is reporting issues.  So we're wondering, about your experience.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




I think 19.12.2 is the latest (WHQL) from AMD/Adrenalin 2020 drivers. Is 12.3 is in beta? Regardless, this driver set from AMD isn't getting rave reviews anywhere (I wouldn't call 30% problem rate like we see here, good). That said, I didn't/do not have an issues with it but my reviewer did. 

Anyway, both camps have issues at times, peeps.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 17, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Are you having issues with Radeon Adrenalin 2020?
> 
> 
> AMD's new Radeon Adrenalin 2020 drivers have just been released and a surprisingly large number of people is reporting issues.  So we're wondering, about your experience.
> ...


wow that is a lot.
thought tey fixed it long ago.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 17, 2019)

It has only been out for 5 days. Not sure what they fixed in the past, but... this one is struggling for an inordinatly high amount of users (not that I believe the poll and 1 of 3 necessarily). Just posting there are issues with that driver... many wouldn't consider that version to be 'good'. The previous driver people rolle dback to with success..... and he mentions 12.3, but, not sure where to find it (assuming it is beta).


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 17, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> It has only been out for 5 days. Not sure what they fixed in the past, but... this one is struggling for an inordinatly high amount of users (not that I believe the poll and 1 of 3 necessarily). Just posting there are issues with that driver... many wouldn't consider that version to be 'good'. The previous driver people rolle dback to with success..... and he mentions 12.3, but, not sure where to find it (assuming it is beta).


hey,you wanted adrenaline,didn't you.


----------

